# IE 8 Scriptfehler



## -André- (2. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, ob mein Problem hier hin gehört, aber es geht eher um Windows als um DSL und Flatrates.

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich im Internet Explorer 8 beta 2 eine Seite Drucken will, oder wenn ich die Druckvorschau starten will bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: (Bild angehängt)

Hat einer eine Idee, wie man das reparieren kann?

Gruß

-André-


----------



## Nico Graichen (2. September 2008)

Hi

Da der IE 8 noch im Beta-Stadium ist kann er natürlich auch noch Fehler haben.
Es gibt jedoch in der Tool- oder Menüleiste eine Button "Behave like IE 7". Wie der Titel schon sagt, verhält der Browser sich dann wie die aktuelle Version des IE. Vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------

